# حياتك كلها مشاكل؟ تشعر أنه هناك شئ ناقص في حياتك؟ محتاج حل؟...+



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

*




*​ 

*حياتك كلها مشاكل؟ تشعر أنه هناك شئ ناقص في حياتك؟ محتاج حل؟...+*​ 


*



*​ 
*تشعر أن الرب بعيد عنك مهما صليت وحسنت إلى الناس وقمت وفعلت؟*​ 


*



*​ 
*تشعر أن الرب غير راضي عنك وأنه بعيد عنك؟*​ 


*



*​ 
*تشعر أنه هناك فراغ في حياتك، وكأن قلبك ينزف دون توقف؟*​ 


*



*​ 
*تشعر أن ليس هناك من يحبك و أنك مكروه، ومن يحبك فهو لا يحبك إلا عن مصلحة؟*​ 


*



*​ 
*تشعر أنك ضائع، مش عارف كيف تصل إلى بر الأمان؟*​ 


*



*​ 
*تشعر أنك تحتاج إلى حل، إلى ترياق عجيب، ودواء شافي لكل مشاكلك؟*​ 






*



*
*



*
*ما رأيك أن تجرب المسيح؟*​ 
*



*​ 
*ما في شي تخسره في المحاولة  *​ 
*



*​ 


*الخطوة الأولى:*
*هدف الرب من الحياة: السلام والحياة*

*الله يحبك ويريد منك أن تعيش السلام والحياة السعيدة والأبدية.*
*يقول الكتاب المقدس...*
*"... لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح، " روما 5 : 1*

*"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية، " يوحنا 3 : 16*

*



*





*الخطوة الثانية:*
*المشاكل الفاصلة*

*الرب خلقنا على صورته و مثاله لتكون لنا حياة سعيدة وجميلة. لم يجعلنا ألات وروبوتات لكي نحبه ونعبده بشكل أوتومتيكي وبدون تفكير، ولكنه اعطانا الإرادة وحرية الإختيار.*
*نحن من إختار أن نعصي الرب وذهاب بطريقٍ أخرى مختلفة. ونحن ما نزل حتى هذا اليوم نتخذ هذا الإختيار.*
*والنتيجة هي إبتعد عن الرب...*

*



*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس...*
*" إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله، " روما 3 : 23*
*"لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت، وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا، " روما 6 : 23 *

*رغم محاولاتنا...*
*على مر العصور، فقد حاول الكثيرين وبطرق عديدة لردم هذه الهوة ولكن دون جدوى.. *

*يقول الكتاب المقدس...*

*" تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ تَظْهَرُ لِلإِنْسَانِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً وعَاقِبَتُهَا طُرُقُ الْمَوْتِ. " الأمثال 14 : 12*




*" بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلَهِكُمْ وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ. " أشعياء 59 : 2 *





*الخطوة الثالثة:*
*علاج الرب: الصليب*


*يسوع المسيح هو الحل الوحيد لهذه المشكلة. مات على الصليب وقام من القبر دفع عقاب من أجل خطايانا وردم الهوة بين الله والانسان. يقول الكتاب المقدس...*

*" لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، " رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى - 2 : 5*

*" فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ... " رسالة بطرس الأولى - 3 : 18*

*



*






*الخطوة الرابعة:*
*جوابنا: قبول المسيح!*

*علينا أن نثق بيسوع المسيح ونقبله مخلصاً لنا وتكون علاقتنا شخصية، كعلاقة الأخ بأخاه والأخة بأخيها. يقول الكتاب المقدس...*

*" هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ.*
*إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. " سفر رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 20 *

*" وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. " يوحنا 1 : 12*



*كيفية استقبال السيد المسيح :*
*1. اعترف بحاجتك (أنا خاطئ)*
*2. تكون على استعداد لتعود عن ذنوبك. (توبة)*
*3. تؤمن أن يسوع مات من أجلك على الصليب وقام من القبر.*
*4. دعوة يسوع عبر الصلاة ليأتي إليك و يتحكم ويمسح حياتك عبر الروح القدس. (تقبل يسوع رباً ومخلصاً لك)*


*كيف تصلي:*
*اه ربي يسوع الحبيب الذي مات عوضاً عني .. *
*أقبل موتك الكفارى عوضاً عني ..*
*اغفر خطاياي وأمحو معاصيَّ..*
*آتي إليك الأن مقرّاً بكل ذنوبي واطرحها عند صليبك واثقاً أن دمك يطهر من كل خطية ..*
*أنا الأن أدعوك أن تلمس قلبي، وتمسح حياتي بنور محبتك التي لا مثيل لها .. *
*فاقبلني وأنا أثق انك قبلتني على حساب دم المسيح. آمين.*



*هذه مجرد بيدية رائعة لحياة جديدة مع المسيح.*
*ولتعميق هذه العلاقة يجب عليك:*
*1. أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس.*
*2. أن تخبر الاخرين.*
*3. أن تتحدث مع الرب في الصلاة.*
*4. العبادة، المشاركة والخدمة مع مسيحيين آخرين في أي كنيسة يبشر بها بالمسيح.*


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع روووووووووووووعه بجد *

*مش بياثر بس بالمسيحيين او المسلمين لا اعتقد انو بيلمس كل انسان *

*بيدور على الراحه ومحتاجها فعلا*

*والمسيح هو الوحيد اللي قادر انو يمنحها *

*اشكرك اخي على الموضوع الرائع وبجد يستحق احلى تقييم *

*واتمنى انه يتثبت*​


----------



## mm4jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووعه وانا شخصيا اول من كنت احتاجه
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mm4jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

ملاحظه اخ*Alcrusader
توقيعك رووووعه
*


----------



## Kiril (21 يونيو 2010)

حلو البريزنتشاشين


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

*العفو يا اخوتي واخوتي  besm alslib و  mm4jesus   العفو 
لسن نحن من يفعل الخير بل المسيح الذي فينا ونحن فيه هو من يفعل.


أشكركم على تقيمكم الرائع وأرجو أن يلقى إعجاب اللاديني، والملحد، والمسلم، والبوذي، والهندوسي.. والجميع، وبالنهاية المسيحي.

ليعرف الجميع أن المسيح ليس ناس معينين. 
المسيح ليس فقط للمسيحين!
 لا بل المسيح للجميع!!!!!  للجميع سواء أمنتوم به أو لم تؤمنوا  اعرفوا دوماً أنه هناك من يحبك وأنه ليس من هذا العالم...




إعرف أن هناك من جاء ومات لكي تحيا أنت!
إعرف أن هناك من حمل عنك كل خطاياك !
إعرف هناك من قال ليأتي إلي كل المتعبين وثقلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم!
إعرف أن هناك من يطرك على باب قلبك منتظراً أن تسمع صوته، لكي يدخل ويتعشى معك!
إعرف أن هناك من يحبك ومنتظر أن تسمع ندائه!
إعرف أن جريمة المسيح الوحيدة هي أنه أحبك!
إعرف أن المسيح هو لك! ولكي! ولكم كلكم!




فما رأيك أن تعطي نفسك الفرصة لتختبر محبة المسيح التي لا حصر لها...




*


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

mm4jesus قال:


> ملاحظه اخ*Alcrusader
> توقيعك رووووعه
> *


*
هيهيهيهيهيهي
أشكرك على رأيك الجميل  :hlp: 
أرجو أن تكون رسالته واضحة للجميع :Love_Letter_Send: *


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

kiril قال:


> حلو البريزنتشاشين



*مشكور أخي على ردك الكريم *


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

*للرفع لو ما أحد عنده مشكلة *


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جمييل جدا مشكور على تعبك اخوي


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> موضوع جمييل جدا مشكور على تعبك اخوي


*
العفو يا حبيبي 
مشكور على ردك الجميل *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى صدقنى انا حسيت براحة نفسية شديدة وانا بقراه 
بجد موضوع متميز شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

no religion قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى صدقنى انا حسيت براحة نفسية شديدة وانا بقراه
> بجد موضوع متميز شكرا ليك جدا


*
أن يكون قد أعجبكم الموضوع هو وسام على صدري وافتخر فيه.

شكراً على ردك الجميل *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز .. ويحتاج اليه الكثير .. 
ممتاز يا Alcrusader


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> موضوع ممتاز .. ويحتاج اليه الكثير ..
> ممتاز يا alcrusader


*العفو أخي ابن الملك 
أشكرك على ردك الجميل

*


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

*أرجو أن  يثبت الموضوع عسى أن يلمس قلوب الكثيرين...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااائع جدا ومميز 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا كتيييييييير ليك على الموضوع الرائع 
حقا يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع جدا ومميز
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا كتيييييييير ليك على الموضوع الرائع
> حقا يستحق التقييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


*
مشكور يا أخي على تقيمك الرائع
أن يكون قد أعجبكم الموضوع هو وسام على صدري وافتخر فيه.*


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل و مهم فعلا لان في كتير من الناس بقت فعلا حاسة بان حياتها كئيبة و معندهاش اي رجاء حتي في منهم كتير مسيحيين بقوا مسيحيين بالاسم فقط بدون اي رجاء او ايمان بان ربنا قادر يغير حياتهم لو قدموها له برضا و محبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2010)

تسلم يدك اخ *كروسايدر* على الموضوع المفيد 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


ينقل الى المرشد الروحي حيث مكانه، ولكن سيبقى لمدة شهرين في فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية لجذب الإنتباه اليه


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

الحل هو ان نلجاء

الى حب السيد الحار المضطرم فحبه 
لا يترك مجالاً لتذكّر الأرضيات والذي
 ذاق حب السيد يبحث عنه ليل نهار
 بلا هوادة

جزيل الشكر الك اخي

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مفيد وطيب
شكرا لك
ربنا يبارككــــــــ​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً على ردودكم جميعاً   
مبسوط انو الموضوع أعجبكم، وارجوا فعلاً انو يساعد الكثيرين مِن مَن هم ضائعين على مختلف انتمائهم الديني، لأننا كلنا نمر هذه الفترة وأحياناً عدة مرات في حياتنا، ونحن نحتاج ربما إلى كلمة واحدة أو جلمة أو صورة فتتغير حياتنا جميعاً....

سلام رب المجد معكم جميعاً  *


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع ومليان تعزيات
أشكرك أستاذى
الرب يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع ومليان تعزيات
> أشكرك أستاذى
> الرب يبارك خدمتكم.
> *​



*مشكور أخي على مرورك الكريم *


----------

